# Engine idles high when cold



## ScotInCanada (Aug 30, 2011)

Perhaps this is normal, but I thought I'd better see what you guys think.

When I start my 2000 Nissan Altima GXE up from cold, it starts first time and really quick, which is great, but it revs up to about 2,100RPM for about 30 seconds before slowly reducing to 1,200RPM.

Is anything wrong ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cold start fast idle.... Sounds normal to me! When it warms up fully, it should drop lower than 1200 RPM, though. If not, I suggest cleaning out the throttle body with some spray throttle body cleaner, start the engine (you may need to hold the gas pedal to the floor like you would if it's flooded) and get the engine warmed up. If the idle is still too high, check your ignition timing and base idle adjustment per the FSM.


----------

